# New Sherman Guitars 8 String



## msherman (Jan 2, 2007)

Here is the new 8 string I have been developing.
Specs are;
27.5" scale.
32 fret Gaboon Ebony F/B with Curly Maple binding.
5/8" Curly Maple top with African Mohagany body.
7 piece Curly Maple/ Purple Heart set neck.
Hipshot bridge.
EMG HZ 40 pickup (passive with coil wiring option) or, Custom Villex pickup with matching wood pup covers ($100. upgrade)

These will go for $2,300.

I have been authorized by Chris and the boys to offer a New Years Special of $2,000 to SS members through January 31st.


----------



## Rayne Mann (Jan 2, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## bostjan (Jan 2, 2007)

Pretty cool!

I'm sure the Ebony fretboards will look great with those extra frets.

I'd like to see this when it's finished.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 2, 2007)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Durero (Jan 2, 2007)

Gorgeous as always Mike!


----------



## msherman (Jan 2, 2007)

Durero said:


> Gorgeous as always Mike!




Thank you Kind Sir.
I`m beginning to go nuts with slotting all the 30+ fret F/B`s lately 
Now I have to slot alother 39 fret Katalox F/B for a 7 string bass.


----------



## Nik (Jan 2, 2007)

msherman said:


> Thank you Kind Sir.
> I`m beginning to go nuts with slotting all the 30+ fret F/B`s lately
> Now I have to slot alother 39 fret Katalox F/B for a 7 string bass.




Well, if it'll make you happy, you can make me a 24-fret 8-string for free  

Very, very gorgeous work man! One of the best 8s I've seen so far, I'm definitely looking forward to seeing the finished thing


----------



## Shawn (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice! I can't decide which looks better, the front or the back, they're both beautiful sides. Nice work.


----------



## Ancestor (Jan 2, 2007)

Great looking guitar. Extra frets are cool.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 2, 2007)

Metal as fuck sherman!

I like the shape and the selection of woods.


----------



## Durero (Jan 3, 2007)

msherman said:


> Now I have to slot alother 39 fret Katalox F/B for a 7 string bass.


Be sure to give us some *pics!*


----------



## XEN (Jan 3, 2007)

I posted the images of the Sirius 8 string model to the Sherman Guitars website (http://www.sherman-guitars.com) and will continue to add new ones there as they become available.


----------



## XEN (May 6, 2007)

New pics!!!!!

Hey guys, here are some pics of a completed Sirius 8 string.



 

 

 


Full specs are available at the website:
Welcome to Sherman Guitars - The Finest Custom Guitars Anywhere


----------



## angus (May 6, 2007)

Holy shit!!! That's my guitar!!!  

Wherever you are, Mike, this is incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for posting the pictures, Eric!


----------



## technomancer (May 6, 2007)




----------



## ohio_eric (May 6, 2007)

technomancer said:


>



 

+1

Mike does amazing work.


----------



## Desecrated (May 6, 2007)

Frets !!!


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 6, 2007)

I may have to order one of these. What are the villex pickups like? Arent they shaped kind of funny?

BTW - does it not have an adjustable truss rod?


----------



## angus (May 6, 2007)

It does- the access is at the headstock, like a Gibson. You can see it in the full pic.


----------



## jtm45 (May 6, 2007)

Man!!!!
I'm not a fan of 8 strings really but that looks incredible 

Do they make anything like that in a 7 ?
Anything with fanned frets at all ?

Gorgeous guitar though Mike


----------



## msherman (May 6, 2007)

xwmucradiox said:


> I may have to order one of these. What are the villex pickups like? Arent they shaped kind of funny?
> 
> BTW - does it not have an adjustable truss rod?



Yes, it has an adjustable truss rod. That headstock shot was taken just after I shot the stain. The headstock plate was covering the rout and I opened it up after shooting the stain to avoid turbulance when air brushing. Then the clear is applied.

With the Villex pups, I make the shell from wood and William builds the pup into them, so any shape, size, and widths are available.



jtm45 said:


> Man!!!!
> I'm not a fan of 8 strings really but that looks incredible
> 
> Do they make anything like that in a 7 ?
> ...



Thanks JTM.

Yes, I offer these in 6,7,8,9,& 10 string configurations.
I also do fanned fret intruments.


----------



## Ror3h (May 6, 2007)

My god! That's fucking gorgeous!
Are you planning to make a similiar model but 7 stringed?


----------



## Michael (May 6, 2007)

That thing is damn nice!


----------



## dpm (May 6, 2007)

Looking good Mike!


----------



## msherman (May 6, 2007)

dpm said:


> Looking good Mike!



Thanks Dan.
How about that Casey Stoner today


----------



## XEN (May 6, 2007)

One more, just in from Mike:


----------



## skinhead (May 6, 2007)

Mike this guitar it's kickass!

I'm shoked!!!!!!11!!111oneoneoneeleveneleven


----------



## Durero (May 6, 2007)

Freakin' beautiful!


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 6, 2007)

So how about a fanned fret 8 with scale lengths from 23" to 26" with 28 frets and similar cosmetics to the one pictured? Is there a way to contact you other than through this forum for ordering?


----------



## Durero (May 6, 2007)

Try his site: Welcome to Sherman Guitars - The Finest Custom Guitars Anywhere


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 6, 2007)

Durero said:


> Try his site: Welcome to Sherman Guitars - The Finest Custom Guitars Anywhere



His contact form doesn't work and there is no email listed.


----------



## Durero (May 6, 2007)

Ah well I wouldn't hesitate to p.m. him here - he seems to check in pretty regularly. I've only seen fantastic work and positive reviews from anyone here who's dealt with him btw.

You could also contact urklvt here - I'm pretty sure he handles Mike's website.


----------



## msherman (May 6, 2007)

Hmmm....seems to be the week of things breaking. The wife took a header over one of the wood stacks in the shop and broke a few ribs on monday, and now this 

We`ve had a few intermittent glitches with the contact link on my site. I`m sure Eric (with his Men In Black suit and glasses on) will hunt down and kill the critter when he has the time. Thanks for letting us know


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 6, 2007)

word. do fanned fret instruments drive up prices?


----------



## msherman (May 6, 2007)

xwmucradiox said:


> word. do fanned fret instruments drive up prices?



PM me and we can discuss the options.


----------



## dpm (May 6, 2007)

msherman said:


> Thanks Dan.
> How about that Casey Stoner today


 
He seems impervious to Rossi putting pressure on him, which is impressive in itself. There will be a lot of talk about the Ducati's speed advantage, but if you look at where the other Duc's finished, well, that kind of says a lot.


----------



## msherman (May 6, 2007)

dpm said:


> He seems impervious to Rossi putting pressure on him, which is impressive in itself. There will be a lot of talk about the Ducati's speed advantage, but if you look at where the other Duc's finished, well, that kind of says a lot.



+1 

It seems that the decrease in displacement suits the Duc well with less reciprocating mass. Duc`s have always made good top end power, but I notice how much more stable the bike is, both on the brakes and through the corners now.


----------



## msherman (May 6, 2007)

For those who don`t know, here are the other things I like to build.


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 6, 2007)

msherman said:


> PM me and we can discuss the options.



PM sent


----------



## dpm (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, 2 years ago the Duc looked like a serious handful. Is that an MC21 in Movistar colors?


----------



## msherman (May 7, 2007)

dpm said:


> Yeah, 2 years ago the Duc looked like a serious handful. Is that an MC21 in Movistar colors?



You are correct Sir. The bike behind it is a factory 1980 TZ350 that was raced by Gene Romero that I`m restoring. I also have two TZ 750`s and two RGB500`s. One of my RGB500`s I bought from Steve Trinder from your neck of the world and he won several Australian titles on it.

In total, I have 13 bikes, 11 are factory two stroke GP bikes, the MC21 and a NS400R for beer runs


----------



## dpm (May 7, 2007)

Goddamn, now I've got me a serious case of jealousy 

Ever thought about getting hold of one of those Bimota VDue disasters?


----------



## msherman (May 7, 2007)

dpm said:


> Goddamn, now I've got me a serious case of jealousy
> 
> Ever thought about getting hold of one of those Bimota VDue disasters?



No, but I do have my eye on a RS500 at the moment located in Japan.
like I need another bike around here


----------



## XEN (May 7, 2007)

Ok guys I fixed the contact form and added an email link to the bottom of every page on the site. Please let me know if the form gives you any issues. It is a little quirky but it does the trick for now.


----------



## XEN (May 8, 2007)

Two more pics, hot off the presses!


----------



## Pauly (May 8, 2007)

That looks epic!


----------



## Papa Shank (May 8, 2007)

That's one helluvan-instrument in the style department.


----------



## parabola5353 (May 8, 2007)

are they all handmade?


----------



## msherman (May 8, 2007)

parabola5353 said:


> are they all handmade?



Yes, they are handmade.


----------



## Durero (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Universalis (May 11, 2007)

Wow! Perfectly crafted, in every detail. Bravo!


----------



## JPMDan (May 18, 2007)

man, I can see why urklvt praises your work so much now mike. Fantastic work!


----------



## JPMDan (May 18, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Two more pics, hot off the presses!


 
Whats the price for a 7 string version with a dark trans blue finish, 24 frets, 25.5 scale and a Bare Knuckle pickup?


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 18, 2007)

You dont want 32 frets?


----------



## JPMDan (May 18, 2007)

xwmucradiox said:


> You dont want 32 frets?


 
I can't even use up 24 frets so it would be rediculous for me to ask for 32 frets.


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 18, 2007)

LOL I know. I had 27 once and it was nice to get that little extra bit. There is a point that it just isn't useful though.


----------



## XEN (May 18, 2007)

Yeah, like 39! LOL That would be insane!!!


----------



## msherman (May 18, 2007)

39 frets? WTF  

First off, thanks for the nice comments on my work. 

The Serius pictured is just one rendition of this model. I was approached by Chris Weil to build an 8 string with a few extra frets that looked similar to an Ibanez. So It`s kind of my rendition of a extended range Ibby with a little Virtuoso influence thrown in.

I do offer it in 24 frets, number of strings, pickup configurations, scale lengths, and wood combinations. There is a 2 pup, 24 fret version in progress at the moment.

I mainly build to customer requests, so if you see a Guitar or Bass on my site, it doesn`t mean that is all I offer. It would be boring to build the same guitar all the time. 

Now 39 frets? Well thats just Eric Lovett`s twisted mind at work 
As soon as he gets back to the states, I`ll have a whole pile of 39 fret F/B`s waiting for him to slot. That will teach his ass!


----------



## skinhead (May 18, 2007)

Durero said:


>



1+ i don't know what to say either!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 18, 2007)

your shit looks sweet man, you must make a killing making such badass instruments


----------



## msherman (May 18, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> your shit looks sweet man, you must make a killing making such badass instruments



   I wish!!! You guys have no idea how much it costs each month to feed a woodshop My lumber bill alone each month is more than most mortgages. 

Believe me when I say, I could go back to work for another major guitar company again, and make way more money.
I do it for the love, not the $$$.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 18, 2007)

oh i hear ya, i didnt mean any disrespect, but your livin the good life, doin something ya like, and your probably not going hungry 


how did you start making guitars? i;m a metal fabricator, i'v always been good at building things, just curious how you got into it, i'd love to try one of my own, i know probably after the amount of tools and bits and what not its probably cheaper just to buy a custom made one, but it would be something cool to try


----------



## dpm (May 18, 2007)

msherman said:


> Now 39 frets? Well thats just Eric Lovett`s twisted mind at work
> As soon as he gets back to the states, I`ll have a whole pile of 39 fret F/B`s waiting for him to slot. That will teach his ass!


 

Make sure they're fanned


----------



## XEN (May 18, 2007)

dpm said:


> Make sure they're fanned



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## msherman (May 18, 2007)

dpm said:


> Make sure they're fanned



They will be Ziricote and Goncalo Alves



7 Strings of Hate said:


> oh i hear ya, i didnt mean any disrespect, but your livin the good life, doin something ya like, and your probably not going hungry
> 
> 
> how did you start making guitars? i;m a metal fabricator, i'v always been good at building things, just curious how you got into it, i'd love to try one of my own, i know probably after the amount of tools and bits and what not its probably cheaper just to buy a custom made one, but it would be something cool to try


 
I never really set out to be Luthier, it just kind of happened I guess. I built my first guitar (actually it was a bass) at the age of 14 and kept going from there. Early on, I bounced back and forth between Areospace and Luthiery, and even taught Diesel Mechanics for a while, but the guitar building was my true love, and it just kind of evolved from there. 

There is really no glamour in building guitars, it`s alot of unforgiving work (I`m sure Dan, and Matt would agree) but the reward is the music that your efforts help create.


----------



## Shawn (May 18, 2007)

urklvt said:


> New pics!!!!!
> 
> Hey guys, here are some pics of a completed Sirius 8 string.
> 
> ...


 Damn, that is beautiful. Nice work, Sherman!


----------



## msherman (May 19, 2007)

And the wood combo for the next one.


----------



## bostjan (May 21, 2007)

msherman said:


> And the wood combo for the next one.



Nice!


----------



## msherman (May 22, 2007)

And some progress. I decided to use a different section of the Bubinga for the top, as I thought it was more interesting. This one will be 28" scale with 27 frets, and two pups, and Birdseye Maple binding on the body. The back is Northern White Ash


----------



## Sebastian (May 23, 2007)

Now thats is some great work !!!!


----------



## JPMDan (May 23, 2007)

man I find Bubinga to be beautiful.


----------



## Durero (May 23, 2007)

Wow!!!
Thats beautiful wood!


----------



## BryanBuss (May 24, 2007)

oh man. bubinga is so nice.

hey sherman, with these 8 strings, is it possible to set up the guitar for BEADGBEA? atleast with a custom set of strings?

Piezos in that bad boy would make it a dream for me.


----------



## msherman (May 25, 2007)

BryanBuss said:


> oh man. bubinga is so nice.
> 
> hey sherman, with these 8 strings, is it possible to set up the guitar for BEADGBEA? atleast with a custom set of strings?
> 
> Piezos in that bad boy would make it a dream for me.



Yes, High A is possible at this scale using Garry Goodman`s string. He is a member here, so shoot him a PM. Piezo option is also available.


----------



## BryanBuss (May 27, 2007)

awesome, thanks alot mike.


----------



## msherman (Jul 13, 2007)

I figured I should post a update pick on this one.
This one is 28" scale with 27 frets and 2 pups.

Time to carve the top


----------



## Adam (Jul 13, 2007)

msherman said:


> I figured I should post a update pick on this one.
> This one is 28" scale with 27 frets and 2 pups.
> 
> Time to carve the top



Niiiiiiiiiice


----------



## technomancer (Jul 13, 2007)

Adam said:


> Niiiiiiiiiice



+1


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow. That is a beautiful piece, Mike. Truly unique.


----------



## angus (Jul 14, 2007)

That looks incredible, Mike!


----------



## BryanBuss (Jul 16, 2007)

mmmm damn, i love that headstock. its reminds me of a snake's head. hense the snake in the logo?


----------



## msherman (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Jul 17, 2007)

That is the most beautiful thing I've seen with strings. I'd be afraid to play that thing with such an awesome finish.


----------



## Cool711 (Jul 17, 2007)

I think that would be a good headstock to go with on mine too Mike.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Jul 18, 2007)

MAN MIKE!!! that Bubinga is fucken sexy, Ive been haveing a hard time finding it with out paying and arm and a leg and my right nut 
and the stuff I do find has no flame or any thing its just LAME 

any way man shoot me a PM about where you found that stuff and I want to know if you have any that you may want to spread around


----------



## angus (Jul 18, 2007)

Brutalizer, I picked up that Bubinga in a large slab for Mike in California. 

The place I got it has a lot more of it, but the remaining slabs are all 10' x 4' x 8/4 or 10/4, and they won't cut any of them. They'd be about $2500-3300. They don't budge on price.

They want to sell the remaining slabs for table tops. I can give you the number of the place, but unless you want to buy an enormous piece of incredibly figured bubinga (and they'll never give you a deal, sadly), you'll probably have to look elsewhere.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Jul 18, 2007)

> They'd be about $2500-3300.



*LAME*


----------



## msherman (Jul 19, 2007)

This was the slab Angus scored for me 

It`s a bitch to work though as it likes to "tear out" when cutters hit it due to the high figure content. Very nice stuff though


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Jul 19, 2007)

> This was the slab Angus scored for me
> 
> It`s a bitch to work though as it likes to "tear out" when cutters hit it due to the high figure content. Very nice stuff though



DAM!!!! Thats Fucken HUGE I love Bubinga its at the top of my Fav woods list along with purpleheart and paduk


----------



## msherman (Aug 3, 2007)

Here ya go Angus


----------



## swedenuck (Aug 3, 2007)

good lord that's hawt


----------



## angus (Aug 3, 2007)

Absolutely incredible!!! 

Top notch, brotha


----------



## msherman (Sep 25, 2007)

Angus, Clear coats start this friday


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 25, 2007)

God damn, dude. Awesome \m/


----------



## XEN (Sep 25, 2007)

SEXY!!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 25, 2007)

That fretboard is damn beautiful Mike! Wowza, nice stuff man!


----------



## muffgoat (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow... I strive to be able to build like you one day mike, its gonna take me alot of practice but thats why i am starting early. What kinda wood is that on the fret board


----------



## msherman (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Guys 
Curt, that is Birdseye Maple. Keep at it with the building....they get better with every one you will build


----------



## Apophis (Sep 26, 2007)

Pure sex


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 26, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Pure sex



+1


----------



## muffgoat (Sep 26, 2007)

msherman said:


> Thanks Guys
> Curt, that is Birdseye Maple. Keep at it with the building....they get better with every one you will build



Looks gorgeous, as with everything practice makes perfect! yeah i am gonna start practicing shaping bodies with these free chunks of poplar my dad can get me for free. So rather than building shitty guitars i will just be doing mock bodies and necks to get some technique down then in like a year and a half i am going to take the masters course at Summit School of Luthiere Luthier Programs at Summit School. I have already take a small guitar repair course there and it was amazing


----------



## msherman (Sep 26, 2007)

muffgoat said:


> Looks gorgeous, as with everything practice makes perfect! yeah i am gonna start practicing shaping bodies with these free chunks of poplar my dad can get me for free. So rather than building shitty guitars i will just be doing mock bodies and necks to get some technique down then in like a year and a half i am going to take the masters course at Summit School of Luthiere Luthier Programs at Summit School. I have already take a small guitar repair course there and it was amazing



My suggestion would be to practice making routing templates to start with.
That is a great way to start honing your hand skills, and then you have the templates ready to go when you are ready to practice on the bodies.
Good luck


----------



## muffgoat (Sep 26, 2007)

What do you suggest building templates out of? any tutorials online or anything? PLEASE HELP ME OH GREAT MASTER MIKE!!


----------



## msherman (Sep 26, 2007)

^ PM sent


----------



## yevetz (Sep 27, 2007)

muffgoat said:


> Looks gorgeous, as with everything practice makes perfect! yeah i am gonna start practicing shaping bodies with these free chunks of poplar my dad can get me for free. So rather than building shitty guitars i will just be doing mock bodies and necks to get some technique down then in like a year and a half i am going to take the masters course at Summit School of Luthiere Luthier Programs at Summit School. I have already take a small guitar repair course there and it was amazing



I want in that school


----------



## Pauly (Sep 27, 2007)

ZOMG YUM!


----------



## msherman (Sep 27, 2007)

yevetz said:


> I want in that school



You never know, there just might be a new Luthiery School in New England next year


----------



## swedenuck (Sep 28, 2007)

But not one in Ukraine by the sounds of it.


----------



## yevetz (Sep 29, 2007)

swedenuck said:


> But not one in Ukraine by the sounds of it.


----------



## darren (Sep 29, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Two more pics, hot off the presses!



That is absolutely stunning, Mike.


----------



## angus (Sep 30, 2007)

msherman said:


> Angus, Clear coats start this friday



Looks great, Mike!  

Now hurry up and finish my bass!


----------



## Napalm (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow !!!!!!  that is a killer guitar great choices.


----------



## jatspic5 (Oct 8, 2007)

I just checked out the sherman guitar pics.That is a very nice guitar.I just ordered a Klesh 8 string,He has some pretty badass stuff too.Anyway,it's nice to see some new builders out there.

JATS

What about active pickups
for the sherman??


----------



## msherman (Oct 8, 2007)

jatspic5 said:


> I just checked out the sherman guitar pics.That is a very nice guitar.I just ordered a Klesh 8 string,He has some pretty badass stuff too.Anyway,it's nice to see some new builders out there.
> 
> JATS
> 
> ...



At the time that one was built, the 808`s weren`t available yet.
I`ve been winding some 8 string pups recently, and I`m finally happy with the final base specs. More on this later.


----------



## Jason (Oct 8, 2007)

msherman said:


> You never know, there just might be a new Luthiery School in New England next year



O RLY?


----------



## msherman (Oct 8, 2007)

Jason said:


> O RLY?



It is something that has been on my mind for quite some time.
I can`t count how many times I have been asked if I would be interested in tutoring. I have recently found the perfect building to house such a facility, and I am currently in negotiations with the owner, as he is open to the idea.


----------



## skinhead (Oct 8, 2007)

msherman said:


> It is something that has been on my mind for quite some time.
> I can`t count how many times I have been asked if I would be interested in tutoring. I have recently found the perfect building to house such a facility, and I am currently in negotiations with the owner, as he is open to the idea.



Nice to hear that, Mike. I think that you will be a nice teacher


----------



## evilscribbler (Oct 11, 2007)

darren said:


> That is absolutely stunning, Mike.



Just too sexy. Sex on a stick. I'm in love. But I'm broke and, truthfully, unworthy  - Mike - would you accept body parts (not my arms) or my soul in exchange?


----------



## msherman (Oct 11, 2007)

evilscribbler said:


> Just too sexy. Sex on a stick. I'm in love. But I'm broke and, truthfully, unworthy  - Mike - would you accept body parts (not my arms) or my soul in exchange?



I will only accept female body parts. And only certain parts at that


----------



## Cool711 (Oct 11, 2007)

^Their knees make pretty good bearings.


----------



## evilscribbler (Oct 11, 2007)

msherman said:


> I will only accept female body parts. And only certain parts at that



damn .. I hate it when that happens. Now, how the fuck to I re-attach my leg .......


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 11, 2007)

evilscribbler said:


> damn .. I hate it when that happens. Now, how the fuck to I re-attach my leg .......



superglue and dead kitties.....


----------



## msherman (Oct 11, 2007)

Here is the latest 8 string in process.
Body is African Mahogany with a Maple drop-top (ala Tom Anderson), with a 5 piece Mahogany/Maple maple neck,and Bokote f/b with fiber optic side dots.


----------



## Jason (Oct 11, 2007)

msherman said:


> It is something that has been on my mind for quite some time.
> I can`t count how many times I have been asked if I would be interested in tutoring. I have recently found the perfect building to house such a facility, and I am currently in negotiations with the owner, as he is open to the idea.



Apro. how far from ri/mass?


----------



## msherman (Oct 11, 2007)

Jason said:


> Apro. how far from ri/mass?



I`m 35 miles N/W of Hartford, Ct.


----------



## Durero (Oct 11, 2007)

msherman said:


> Here is the latest 8 string in process for Chris letchford.
> Body is African Mahogany with a Maple drop-top (ala Tom Anderson), with a 5 piece Mahogany/Maple maple neck,and Bokote f/b with fiber optic side dots.


Sweet! 

Mmmmm... fiber-optic side dots


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 12, 2007)

msherman said:


> Here is the latest 8 string in process for Chris letchford.
> Body is African Mahogany with a Maple drop-top (ala Tom Anderson), with a 5 piece Mahogany/Maple maple neck,and Bokote f/b with fiber optic side dots.



Please tell me that you not going to cover that thing in paint ????


----------



## darren (Oct 12, 2007)

msherman said:


> Here is the latest 8 string in process for Chris letchford.
> Body is African Mahogany with a Maple drop-top (ala Tom Anderson), with a 5 piece Mahogany/Maple maple neck,and Bokote f/b with fiber optic side dots.



That is gorgeous, Mike!


----------



## msherman (Oct 12, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Please tell me that you not going to cover that thing in paint ????



Originally supposed to be Tobacco burst, but......


----------



## Apophis (Oct 12, 2007)

Another nice projest


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 12, 2007)

msherman said:


> Originally supposed to be Tobacco burst, but......



NOOOOOOOOO! tobacco burst is one of the ugliest things you can put on a guitar, and the fretboard really matches the body, I tint of brown stain on the body maybe, but nothing more.


----------



## angus (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey Mike, give me a call or pick up your phone!! I've been trying to get ahold of you for a few days. I have a question and it doesn't have to do with my instruments. I need a bit of help if you have a few minutes!


----------



## msherman (Oct 17, 2007)

I broke out the stain, and airbrush today


----------



## Krunch (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh my god.

My pants.

Be right back.


----------



## Cool711 (Oct 17, 2007)

Tobacco burst is the only colour I would consider for a guitar other than black or trans black.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 17, 2007)

thats awesome


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah Tobacco burst is ugly. 
Its a Brown burst dammit. 
You guys see that now. 
I am more than excited about this. 
When it finally shows up on my door step I'm going to die!


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 17, 2007)

That came out a lot better then I though, is there any pictures of the whole guitar, are you bursting the headstock to ?


----------



## msherman (Oct 18, 2007)

Just for you, Des


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Oct 18, 2007)

goddamn that is sexy. shame its gonna have an extra string  hehe


----------



## Jason (Oct 18, 2007)

msherman said:


> I`m 35 miles N/W of Hartford, Ct.



Hmm thats like 98 miles aprox. to hartford...


----------



## Drew (Oct 18, 2007)

Motherfucker, somehow I'm just now seeing this thread. 

That tobaccoburst really needs a maple board for contrast, but other than that, that thing is gorgeous.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 18, 2007)

OMG, this guitar killing me


----------



## cvinos (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow. In such threads you should have a map that tells you which page has pictures.


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 18, 2007)

msherman said:


> Just for you, Des



That is bloody awesome. Your talents are seriously scary. 

Is the fretboard finish as that or will it get even darker with a tint of oil ?


----------



## evilscribbler (Oct 18, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> That is bloody awesome. Your talents are seriously scary.



Damn right ... that beast is luvvverly .......

Dare I ask what one of those might set me back?


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2007)

holy shit i didnt really have GAS for an 8 string before now what are you trying to do to me here?!?!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 18, 2007)

The real question is, how does it taste?


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2007)

id quite like to know a ballpark figure for buying one of those in that colour


----------



## msherman (Oct 18, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> The real question is, how does it taste?



A smooth, and bolder taste!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 18, 2007)

Damn, I missed the finish pics until now. That thing is GORGEOUS


----------



## msherman (Oct 18, 2007)

In those pics, it`s just stain airbrushed on with a tack coat of satin nitro. Once the clear coats go on, it will deepen up quite a bit.


----------



## skinhead (Oct 19, 2007)

Mike, this guitar is gorgeous!


----------



## msherman (Oct 22, 2007)

With some clear on it.


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 22, 2007)

It's a good thing I don't have any serious amount of money right now, or I'd be in debt to you for making me one of those.


----------



## XEN (Oct 22, 2007)

mmmm Looking good!!!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 22, 2007)

damn. do want.


----------



## Seedawakener (Oct 22, 2007)

omfg.....  that guitar is amazing.....


----------



## msherman (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Apophis (Oct 22, 2007)

Amazing !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abhorred (Oct 22, 2007)

msherman said:


> With some clear on it.



I'm getting lost in it. 

Mike, you may be winning another customer with this one. What's really holding me back is the lack of available multi-scale trems... and money, also money.

Beautiful work.


----------



## yevetz (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## msherman (Oct 22, 2007)

Angus`s Serius 8 string with clear on it. This bubinga is killer looking, but it`s a bitch to work with.


----------



## Durero (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow 



Abhorred said:


> What's really holding me back is the lack of available multi-scale trems...


Do you know about the multi-scale Kahlers?


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 22, 2007)

lookin good


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 22, 2007)

How many extended range guitars do you have going on right now ?


----------



## Abhorred (Oct 22, 2007)

Durero said:


> Do you know about the multi-scale Kahlers?



Oh, very much. They fit the bill quite well, but I'd like to hear how they actually work before even considering it. 

I suppose any multi-scale/fanned guitar I might theoretically go for _could _ be fixed bridge, particularly as it'll likely be used for alternate tunings at some point... And the aesthetics of separately mounted saddles for each string are glorious. That said, I use the trem a lot, and I'm not really sure what I'd do without it.


----------



## msherman (Oct 22, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> How many extended range guitars do you have going on right now ?



In extended range right now, 6 ERG`s, 4 ERB`s, and 4 NAMM pieces.



Abhorred said:


> Oh, very much. They fit the bill quite well, but I'd like to hear how they actually work before even considering it.
> 
> I suppose any multi-scale/fanned guitar I might theoretically go for _could _ be fixed bridge, particularly as it'll likely be used for alternate tunings at some point... And the aesthetics of separately mounted saddles for each string are glorious. That said, I use the trem a lot, and I'm not really sure what I'd do without it.



Actually, the way Josh designed the saddles on the Fanned kahler bridge, there is plenty of adjustment range to suit altered tunings.


----------



## Drew (Oct 23, 2007)

msherman said:


> With some clear on it.



Good lord. That's what the CST tops _should _have looked like.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG, looks so nice and sexy


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 23, 2007)

msherman said:


> In extended range right now, 6 ERG`s, 4 ERB`s, and 4 NAMM pieces.



What happens to the namm pieces after namm ? Exclusive auction for sevenstring.org members ?


----------



## muffgoat (Oct 23, 2007)

HOLY FUCK MIKE!! you always leave me flabbergasted. You make me want to sell my car and everything but guitar stuff so i can go to luthiery school now rather than a year and a half later. I guess you could say i have the CAS? career aquisition syndrome?........... 






I know that was really lame LMAO


----------



## msherman (Oct 23, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> What happens to the namm pieces after namm ? Exclusive auction for sevenstring.org members ?



Every NAMM show I have displayed at, the instruments usually sell there.
If they don`t this year, I would be happy to offer them here to you guys. 

I`m bringing some unique pieces this year, built from my private stash of lumber, and all extended range.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 23, 2007)

Do you build guitar with holes in them for making the sexy time?


----------



## swedenuck (Oct 23, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Do you build guitar with holes in them for making the sexy time?



Just to confirm it, unless it's a guitar made from specific lady parts, you're still gonna be a virgin post coitus.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 23, 2007)

msherman said:


> With some clear on it.



Mike if you have the same guitar in a 7 at NAMM you know it will be sold to me, right?  I'm actually semi-serious too...  I'll be there, where will your booth be located (or do you not find out until closer to the date?) near? I will definitely have to stop by and introduce myself, it's a shame I won't have a Thorn to bring with me to show you.


----------



## yevetz (Oct 23, 2007)

I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Awesome work


----------



## El Caco (Oct 23, 2007)

Those are beautiful guitars Mike


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 23, 2007)

swedenuck said:


> Just to confirm it, unless it's a guitar made from specific lady parts, you're still gonna be a virgin post coitus.



I'm not a virgin, I have managed to trick women into sleeping with me before. In case you haven't heard I'm sponsored by Rohypnol. 9 out of 10 ladies can't taste the difference!


----------



## msherman (Oct 23, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm not a virgin, I have managed to trick women into sleeping with me before. In case you haven't heard I'm sponsored by Rohypnol. 9 out of 10 ladies can't taste the difference!



All of JJ`s guitars are made of "Crotch Walnut"


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 23, 2007)

msherman said:


> All of JJ`s guitars are made of "Crotch Walnut"



 The other piece of walnut that I shot down for my Thorn was the piece of crotch claro walnut... no crotch wood for me!  


Ugh Mike I keep looking at that 8-string.... just gorgeous! Absolutely perfect man!!!


----------



## EclecticFinn (Oct 24, 2007)

'tis a beautiful instrument. Certainly something I would consdier purchasing down the road. Thanks for sharing the pics and progress.


----------



## Crucified (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey i've emailed you about building a guitar but haven't gotten a responce, should i have possibly just msg'd you on here?


----------



## msherman (Nov 8, 2007)

Crucified said:


> Hey i've emailed you about building a guitar but haven't gotten a responce, should i have possibly just msg'd you on here?



Kevin,
I just found the email in my bulk mail, I`ll get back to you shortly.


----------



## Crucified (Nov 8, 2007)

awesome! thanks dude!


----------



## Drew (Nov 11, 2007)

partly because that bubinga top is gorgeous, and partly because I need Mike to check his PM's.


----------



## msherman (Nov 11, 2007)

Drew said:


> partly because that bubinga top is gorgeous, and partly because I need Mike to check his PM's.



Server was down, and PM box was full 
Sending you a PM Drew


----------



## ibznorange (Nov 12, 2007)

pm's are seriously metal. 
no, but mike, thats awesome work. I am seriously impressed


----------



## msherman (Jan 9, 2008)

A couple of freshies!

The 30" scale Black Korina 8 is for laurent.


----------



## Chris (Jan 9, 2008)

msherman said:


> Server was down, and PM box was full
> Sending you a PM Drew



I can fix one of those problems.


----------



## Chris (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh my.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 10, 2008)

Are you trying out a new neck joint profile?, because that looks good as hell.


----------



## swedenuck (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks pretty much like the same joint on my guitar. I've got to say Mike, that thing looks pretty narrowly spaced for an 8, really manageable.

EDIT: Apparently someone mislabelled the pics because that fucker's a seven as I saw upon closer inspection.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 10, 2008)

I love your work Mike, absolutely incredible.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 10, 2008)

Just awesome. Period.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 10, 2008)

You weren't kidding Mike, Laurent's guitar is shaping up absolutely killer!!! I keep telling myself, "dude.... GOOD MOVE going with Mike for your 7!"   That western ash one is looking good too!  I got excited for a minute but there's no flame in that fretboard!


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 10, 2008)

msherman said:


> All of JJ`s guitars are made of "Crotch Walnut"



aww dude that one was baaadddd.
i need the destination address for the bubinga one


----------



## yevetz (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Evilfrenchy (Jan 10, 2008)

yep i guaranty you guys,that my soldano is going to feel the pain with that monster.......,Awsome Mike! 
laurent


----------



## Steve (Jan 10, 2008)

This has got to be the nicest hunk of tree I've seen in a long time. Pure beauty, Mike!


----------



## jrf8 (Jan 10, 2008)

msherman said:


> Here is the new 8 string I have been developing.
> Specs are;
> 27.5" scale.
> 32 fret Gaboon Ebony F/B with Curly Maple binding.
> ...




good god that is beatiful, takes out loan, buys a sherman 8


----------



## msherman (Jan 11, 2008)

Chris said:


> Oh my.



Chris, check your PM`s


----------



## keithb (Jan 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> This has got to be the nicest hunk of tree I've seen in a long time. Pure beauty, Mike!



 

At first I thought it was bookmatched, then I realized that it's just an amazingly figured piece of wood. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## msherman (Jan 11, 2008)

It`s a two piece non-bookmatched body. I was able to cut the board, and lay it out with that pattern.


----------



## keithb (Jan 11, 2008)

msherman said:


> It`s a two piece non-bookmatched body. I was able to cut the board, and lay it out with that pattern.



 

That makes it all the more impressive


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 11, 2008)

msherman said:


> It`s a two piece non-bookmatched body. I was able to cut the board, and lay it out with that pattern.



I hate you, But in a good way.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 11, 2008)

we all  you Mike and  your work


----------



## Evilfrenchy (Jan 11, 2008)

Took me a LOOOOOOONG time to choose the best luthier for the job,i am a huge Hamer fan(Mike built Hamer guitars with Jol Danzig),i wanted a mix of my favorite guitars,a hamer californian and a bc rich gunslinger(i collect old gunslingers as well).....i like simple,efficient and road worthy.Mike is my new "secret"weapon!!!!
Laurent.


----------



## NDG (Jan 15, 2008)

Whatever happened to this guitar?






I like the design and I was wondering if there are any progress pics.


----------



## msherman (Jan 15, 2008)

NDG said:


> Whatever happened to this guitar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That guitar went to Tac Ishiro in Japan.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 15, 2008)

Mike, you should totally build me one. 

My liver as a deposit?


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 15, 2008)

msherman said:


> That guitar went to Tac Ishiro in Japan.



Any pictures of it being completed ?


----------



## NDG (Jan 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Mike, you should totally build me one.
> 
> My liver as a deposit?



Why would he want an abused organ like that?


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## msherman (Jan 15, 2008)

Maybe I could sell it to keith Richards as a backup


----------



## Stitch (Jan 15, 2008)

Maybe.

Is that a yes?


----------



## msherman (Jan 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Is that a yes?



Tell you what,Stitch............throw in a fine Scottish Lass, and you have a deal, my friend


----------



## Stitch (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll make sure she brings a bottle of Buckfast.


----------

